# E8400 + Ga-p35-ds3l



## MightyBobo (Jan 24, 2009)

So after doing some quick googling, Ive seen that 3.6ghz is easily obtainable from a stock cooling solution with this combination it seems. Before I go any further, here's my setup:

Corsair 650W PS
Intel E8400
Gigabyte GA-P35-DS3L
4x 1G Crucial Ballistix PC2-6400 (supports 4-4-4-12 timings)
2X WD SATA drives (150G Raptor, 320G Caviar)
2X SATA DVD drives
8800 GTX

Cooling:
Zalman 9700 110mm Copper solution for the PS
4X 80mm case fans, 2 in front pulling in, 2 in back pulling out.

Im not aiming extremely high with my system - I'd just like to go with something that is faster, yet stable at the same time. I dont particularly like the EasyTune system at all - its clunky and seems to fail quite a bit, forgetting settings. I'd much rather learn how to do it properly. Most write-ups I see tend to be outdated, and/or say specifically what to do to get to where I want to be. So I guess if I wanted easy-mode, this thread should have my answer: http://forums.guru3d.com/showthread.php?t=257966.

Maybe Im posting because I'd like a second opinion, or maybe some more in depth discussion as to maybe some strengths/weaknesses of my setup? I'd like to tighten up the timings on my RAM - right now I think its running just the stock 5-5-5-15 or whatever. But I dont know much about fiddling with those, much less the voltages...and of course I'd like to actually overclock the processor.

Any input is always welcome


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

we gotcha covered


first off we will need your ram sticks model numbers to verify which voltages they are rated for ............. econo ram is only rated for 1.8 volts ...... mid grade is rated for 1.9volts gaming memory is rated for 2.1 volts

you should be able to find this out with cpu-z (free download) you will need that anyway as we proceed

alos download core temp 
http://www.alcpu.com/CoreTemp/

you have a very good board for overclocking ............ get starting is really going to depend on your ram model ............ running four sticks will certainly mean a memory voltage bump to 2.0 or 2.1volts


to get to 3.6gz is very easy ................. *BTW .....WHAT BIOS DO YOU HAVE NOW (its listed in cpu-z red out)*

I will prepare your template while we wait for your info


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

DONT MAKE ANY CHANGES UNTIL APPROVED AND WE DISCUSS YOUR RAM MODEL

while you wait............. print this out .......... enter the bios and find all these settings ////////////// they are in the MIT section


MB Intelligent Tweaker(M.I.T.)
Robust Graphics Booster___________ [Auto]
CPU Clock Ratio (Note)____________ [XX] <<<----CPU Multiplier>>>>SET THIS TO 9

This should be set to your processors highest multiplier, for now. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of...icroprocessors
The option will display "Locked" and read only if the CPU ratio is not changeable.
CPU Host Clock Control_ [Enabled] >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>THIS IS A MUST

CPU Host Frequency (MHz)__________ [266] <<<----FSB Speed (Front Side Buss) >>>>>>>>>>>>> THIS MUST BE SET TO 400

PCI Express Frequency (Mhz)_______ [102] 
C.I.A. 2__________________________ [Disabled]

System Memory Multiplier (SPD)____ [2.00] >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>THIS IS A MUST This is a 1:1 divider, memory speed will be 2x FSB. 

Memory Frequency (Mhz) 533
Your actual memory operating speed is always show above.

DRAM Timing Selectable_______ SPD __ [Manual] >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>SET IT TO MANUAL BUT DONT CHANGE ANYTHING IN HERE YET
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect
CAS Latency Time_____________ 5 ____ [4] <--use your rams values, (CL) 
Dram RAS# to CAS# Delay______ 5 ____ [5] <--use your rams values (tRCD)
Dram RAS# Precharge Delay_____5 ____ [3] <--use your rams values (tRP) 
Precharge Delay (tRAS)________15 ____[12] <--use your rams values (tRAS) 
ACT to ACT Delay (tRRD)_______4 _____[auto]
Rank Write to READ Delay______3 _____[auto]
Write to Precharge Delay______6 _____[auto]
Refresh to ACT Delay________42 ______[0]
Read to Precharge Delay_______4 _____[auto]
Memory Performance Enhance__________ [Normal]
This setting tells the BIOS to look at your memory for the existence of an EPP
(Enhanced Performance Profile) stored in your memories SPD chip.
I have confirmed this works, if the memory has EPPs, and improves performance. Leave set to Normal for now. 
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Serial_Presence_Detect
http://www.corsairmicro.com/corsair/...cation_v01.pdf
High Speed DRAM DLL Settings________ [Option 1]

******** System Voltage NOT Optimized ******** <<---IGNORE This. 
System Voltage Control____ [Manual] >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>SET THIS TO MANUAL 

DDR2 OverVoltage Control__ [+0.300V] <-- default is 1.8V, 1.8 + 0.3V = 2.1V set this to add up to your ram's voltage requirement. <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<< FOLLOW THIS CHANGE


PCI-E OverVoltage Control_ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability 
FSB OverVoltage Control___ [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
(G)MCH OverVoltage Control [+0.1V] <--- a little extra for stability
CPU Voltage Control_______ [Per chart below] <--- very mild overvoltage so we can start playing soon SEE WARNING BELOW ! 
DANGER - Intel spec for Vcore absolute maximum is 1.55V. The BIOS will let you set a ridiculous high voltage, be careful. !!
Normal CPU Vcore 1.3250V


----------



## MightyBobo (Jan 24, 2009)

linderman said:


> we gotcha covered
> 
> 
> first off we will need your ram sticks model numbers to verify which voltages they are rated for ............. econo ram is only rated for 1.8 volts ...... mid grade is rated for 1.9volts gaming memory is rated for 2.1 volts
> ...



Hey man, I appreciate the help. I apologize for my slow responses, though heh. Lets start with the RAM:

http://www.newegg.com/Product/Product.aspx?Item=N82E16820146565

rated for 4-4-4-12, and 2.2v.

My processor generally hovers around 39-40C at idle, and about 50C under full load. Although that seems a bit high. It seems my heatsink has a bit of dust caked on it, so I will have to clean that off tomorrow w/ some compressed air, and find out how it does, then.


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

awesome you have very good memory sticks for this adventure


go ahead and make the changes I have in RED in the template above

then run orthos cpu stress testing for atleast two hours

watch the temps with core temp .............. if the temp goes over 63C ..... abort the test 

give us your cpu-z screenshots of each tab once you have made the changes in the template


----------



## MightyBobo (Jan 24, 2009)

OK, updates.

I made the changes to the CPU, and its running stable now around low-mid 40c at idle, and mid-high 50c under FULL load. I made sure to clean out my heatsink, and I also cleaned off the old thermal paste w/ isopropyl alcohol and replaced it with some fresh Arctic Silver.

However, I tried to set my RAM to 4-4-4-12, and it did NOT like that at all. Wouldnt even get into Windows. I'd see my USB devices light up (I use the Logitech G15 keyboard, and the LCD would light up and initialize), but at that point it'd just stay at a black screen and go nowhere. I reset the RAM to the stock timings (5-5-5-18) and it now boots into windows just fine, and runs stable. Any thoughts?


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

I would leave it at 5-5-5-15 then ............ not a big world of diff in that anyway

give us your cpu-z screenshots





my bad ........... I forgot you had 4 sticks of ram ............ 4 sticks arent going to run at 4-4-4-12 ................ but they will at 5-5-5-15


----------



## MightyBobo (Jan 24, 2009)

Also, here are my CPU-Z tabs:


----------



## MightyBobo (Jan 24, 2009)

linderman said:


> I would leave it at 5-5-5-15 then ............ not a big world of diff in that anyway
> 
> give us your cpu-z screenshots


Ya beat me to it heh - screenshots above


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

looks very good .............


I would say run it for atleast a week and make sure no troubles ........ then if you still want more you could run it to 3.8ghz ........ I dont push them right to the very edge 

in fact smart money will be sasified with 3.6ghz


----------



## MightyBobo (Jan 24, 2009)

linderman said:


> looks very good .............
> 
> 
> I would say run it for atleast a week and make sure no troubles ........ then if you still want more you could run it to 3.8ghz ........ I dont push them right to the very edge
> ...


Truth. However, I just ordered my first liquid cooling-based case today. I decided to go with this one:

http://www.buy.com/prod/thermaltake...-tower-15-bays-black/q/loc/101/208370432.html

I know it isnt the best on the market, but I figure its a LOT better than my current case (the original Alienware style that Chenming copied, among other companies).


----------



## linderman (May 20, 2005)

sweet case .............my own personal preferences are to have the radiator and W/C pump mounted outside to the case top where they get better air flow and not so clogged up inide the case .............. however I will be the first to admit such a senario is butt ugly


----------



## MightyBobo (Jan 24, 2009)

Figured I'd pop in and update.

Got the liquid cooling system on, and at idle while overclocked, I believe the CPU's hovering around 30C, and under full load, its up to about 45C. That seem about right for a liquid cooled, OC-ed system? Either way, the system is running very stable, although I seem to be having some issues with the video card on occasion. Im running a dual-monitor setup (24" one side, 19" other), and on occasion it likes to just kick the right monitor off. If I disable my dual monitor setup in the software for a little while, and re-enable it, it will come back. Could this be due to the FSB of the system taxing my 8800GTX too much?


----------

